# Mold In The Outside Stove



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

I Parked my TT 3 weeks ago for the winter (IT'S CANADA OK) I was looking at any delam.
and found mold in my outside stove and sink. first how would this happen and how do I 
clean it up? It was dry and was locked tight until I opened it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ours does the same thing...somehow moisture just finds it's way inside there.
I hate the smell when I open it up to use it









Just use a household spray cleaner or a bleach mixture and it will come right off.

Some here have drilled drain/weep holes in the corners and report that it helps alot.

Good luck!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Common problem. Bleach.

Mark


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

A common prob for all types of RVs. If something is closed up and dark for a period of time mold will grow, it's like magic. Here in the south it's very humid and that's enough moisture for mold to grow. I park mine for the summer months cause I don't like camping in 90-100 degree weather. So one year after my very dryed out PopUp had been closed up for a couple of months I opened it up and the entire inside surface of everything had a dusty light green mold on it. Cleaned up easily with a light bleach solution.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Bleach or SIMPLY GREEN -- I prefer the latter


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I have found that the outside stove doesn't get moldy if I clean it all with some type of cleaner with bleach BEFORE I close it up. Just one speck of food or grease will get the mold growing. I've never had moisture get in (at least that I know of!)


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I drilled holes in the sides of mine to let the water drain out. I also found the leaving it open after a trip to allow it to dry helps to keep the mold down.


----------

